# ACPI Warnings?

## PatEr

Hi! I recompiled my kernel to 3.12.0-gentoo and i got this warnings in dmsg.

ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20130725/utaddress-251)

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20130725/utaddress-251)

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 1 (20130725/utaddress-251)

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 1 (20130725/utaddress-251)

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

Did i miss something in my .conf or is it a bug?

/

PatEr

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Check if you enabled verbosity somewhere in your kernel.

Those ACPI is sometimes borked, even on my bios too. Personally I wouldnt bother much. I assume you enabled somewhere verbosity or debug mode, disable it and it may gone.

----------

## roarinelk

You have the Intel PCH/801 SMBus and GPIO drivers enabled.  These usually don't work on "standard" PC hardware

because ACPI is managing/using the hardware.  Ignore the warnings or disable the drivers.

----------

